# Nitrogen in tires



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

Seems some Nissan dealers are really pushing nitrogen in tires. While it stickers as a $69+ option, they might not charge for it. Promise free refills as well. Of course, that means you have to go back to them for refills. Then wait for tech to get time to do it. Naturally, they will also recommend some kind of service while you are there.
BUT, my research shows it may cost as much as $6 to have nitrogen added at some places - if you can find it. Then you have to wait until techs. have time to do it.
All the research I have seen says unless you never check your TP, it adds nothing to fuel efficiency or keeping tires at proper temperature.
Is this being forced on buyers?


----------



## rhsquicksilver (Mar 9, 2015)

TheCid said:


> Seems some Nissan dealers are really pushing nitrogen in tires. While it stickers as a $69+ option, they might not charge for it. Promise free refills as well. Of course, that means you have to go back to them for refills. Then wait for tech to get time to do it. Naturally, they will also recommend some kind of service while you are there.
> 
> BUT, my research shows it may cost as much as $6 to have nitrogen added at some places - if you can find it. Then you have to wait until techs. have time to do it.
> 
> ...



Well, I am right there with you on it being a huge nuisance, but the benefit of pure nitrogen is that it has less thermal expansion behavior than that of standard air mixtures. This basically means that the tire will preserve a more resilient pressure over various operating temperatures.
Additionally, water vapor present in normal air can/will condense under temperature fluctuations over time, which in terms of chemistry, takes it out of the partial pressure equation, possibly absorb out through the tire, and thus diminish your overall PSI. This definitely does reduce fuel economy indirectly if the effect is significant enough.
But do most people care enough to endure what you describe to fill up their tires with N2? Nah. Even being free, it's a big headache. They're counting on talking you into hundreds or thousands of dollars of service which, with the profit margin, you'd end up paying for it anyways.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Seems to me its a pure scam. The benefits are so marginal that its hard to even quantify a value for it. Morevoer, I find tire dealers and the dealership always way over inflate the tires. For mine it reads 29 psi all around, and I find when I leave the service dept its usually pushing 36 psi making the suspension super hard which adds stress to all of its components. Maybe the idea is to have parts and tires wear out prematurely.


----------



## rhsquicksilver (Mar 9, 2015)

quadraria10 said:


> Seems to me its a pure scam. The benefits are so marginal that its hard to even quantify a value for it. Morevoer, I find tire dealers and the dealership always way over inflate the tires. For mine it reads 29 psi all around, and I find when I leave the service dept its usually pushing 36 psi making the suspension super hard which adds stress to all of its components. Maybe the idea is to have parts and tires wear out prematurely.



Yeah you're probably right. Nothing is ever done in the customer's favor. If things wear out faster, it creates demand (sales) in all facets of the industry, no?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Unless you own a race car, pure nitrogen is a waste of money and a big hassle in a passenger car or truck tire. Keep in mind, air is already 78% nitrogen.


----------

